# ~Princess Mallorn Shares her Cover Photos~



## StarlingWings

Hello to the general populace!

Took a few new pictures of the princess this weekend. I haven't for a while since she's been having a terrible moult--it lasted a whole month and she replaced four out of six throat spots, two primaries, two secondary tail feathers, the main tail feather, and hundreds of down and body feathers :scare: 
She's quite happy with how she turned out, though, apparently. She got lots of flax and two baths a day in her water bowl  
What do you mean, apparently! It takes lots of moulting to get to where _I'm_ at...
If you say so, Princess. Here she is, with a few pinnies still but mostly done!

I have to ask: is it just me or does she have huge purple cheek patches? Every time she moults its like she gets more little purple feathers over there. 



























Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Niamhf

Looking good Princess Mallorn  love this seasons look


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ahhhh, I've missed beautiful little Princess Mallorn!

It's wonderful to see you in all your glory, Your Highness.
You are looking Fan-tab-u-lous and your purple throat spots are exquisite!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Niamhf said:


> Looking good Princess Mallorn  love this seasons look


Thank you, thank you, I hear it's all the rage because of me...
She means; "Thank you Niamh, I humbly accept your praise" 


FaeryBee said:


> *Ahhhh, I've missed beautiful little Princess Mallorn!
> 
> It's wonderful to see you in all your glory, Your Highness.
> You are looking Fan-tab-u-lous and your purple throat spots are exquisite!*


Thank you Deb, I've missed me too.
Mallorn, that makes no sense. Thank you Deb 
What can I say, I look good on film. Thank you for the applause, Deborah. My love to the boys xxx


----------



## Heavypenguins

Oh my goodness, Princess Mallorn is gorgeous! 
I'll have to show Alistair in the morning!  I'm sure he'd agree!


----------



## Jonah

No surprise to see the lovely princess Mallorn looking prettier than ever ...


----------



## StarlingWings

Heavypenguins said:


> Oh my goodness, Princess Mallorn is gorgeous!
> I'll have to show Alistair in the morning!  I'm sure he'd agree!


Thank you Amber  From one mum of a resident royal to another, I think Mallorn thinks he's handsome too, although she's too proud to admit it 


Jonah said:


> No surprise to see the lovely princess Mallorn looking prettier than ever ...


Thank you Randy  
She sends her love


----------



## Budget baby

Well everybudgie knows purple is the colour for royalty so this seasons accessories are going to be those magnificent throat spots and amazing glossy feathers, what a Princess. Budget thinks she is so cool, and the other two boys would agree if I could entice them into the lounge where my laptop is .:bowdown:


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh my goodness, 4 out of 6 throat spots! That's quite a molt . How old is the gorgeous Princess Mallorn? I just love her particular shade of Aqua, and the opaline on the back too ! Thanks for the update


----------



## justmoira

Beautiful, as always. You must let us know when Vogue has a spread set up for you.


----------



## jrook

Princess Mallorn is QUITE lovely! My Lemony is quite jealous of the lovely purple throat spots and quite put out that they are so large, as Ms. Lemony's aren't. 
She really is very pretty!!


----------



## Didoushkaya

My, Your Royal Highness, what a moult! I do hope your servant made herself useful while you went through your ordeal with all the forbearance ****ing your rank.

I must say the results are worth the dreadful month Your Royal Highness courageously put herself through. My humble congratulations.

My boys would be honoured to be introduced to your court (even though Clouds thinks everyone should be honoured to be introduced to him, should they be that lucky).


----------



## aluz

Princess Mallorn is even more radiant with her beautiful new feathers! 

She does have a good set of cheek patches. Personally, I like them on the bigger side too and what I have noticed with mine over the years is that the cheek patches can increase in size as in the area covered by them after the first moult, when young budgies have their first replacement of cheek patches.
After that moult, there's no more increase. 
The size of cheek patches also depends on the parentage, even in a clutch the siblings can have cheek patches of varying sizes, depending on whether they took after their mother or father. If both parents have big cheek patches, then the chicks will also have them.


----------



## FaeryBee

*​*


----------



## StarlingWings

Pretty boy said:


> Well everybudgie knows purple is the colour for royalty so this seasons accessories are going to be those magnificent throat spots and amazing glossy feathers, what a Princess. Budget thinks she is so cool, and the other two boys would agree if I could entice them into the lounge where my laptop is .:bowdown:


Of course they are 
I agree, Cathy--let's let those budgies know that purple is "in" this season  Mallorn sends her autograph to the boys 


RavensGryf said:


> Oh my goodness, 4 out of 6 throat spots! That's quite a molt . How old is the gorgeous Princess Mallorn? I just love her particular shade of Aqua, and the opaline on the back too ! Thanks for the update


It was, goodness gracious. You should have seen her right in the midst of it--she was practically naked! :scare:
Um, excuse you!
Sorry. But you did look pretty bad, little one. 
Sometimes to go one giant fabulous step forward you have to go two steps back so I'll just go preen my feathers now bye
*sigh* Ah well. Anways, she's going to be 3 later this year  It's hard to believe it's been so long already! 


justmoira said:


> Beautiful, as always. You must let us know when Vogue has a spread set up for you.


Ah, thank you, you make me want to come back and continue answering my fan mail even though my mum is being irritating. I'm sure it'll be along quite soon!


jrook said:


> Princess Mallorn is QUITE lovely! My Lemony is quite jealous of the lovely purple throat spots and quite put out that they are so large, as Ms. Lemony's aren't.
> She really is very pretty!!


Ehehe, thank you Judy  Ms. Lemony is beautiful even without such large throat spots  


Didoushkaya said:


> My, Your Royal Highness, what a moult! I do hope your servant made herself useful while you went through your ordeal with all the forbearance ****ing your rank.
> 
> I must say the results are worth the dreadful month Your Royal Highness courageously put herself through. My humble congratulations.
> 
> My boys would be honoured to be introduced to your court (even though Clouds thinks everyone should be honoured to be introduced to him, should they be that lucky).


Oh, well, I like you. My servant was very useful, thank you for asking. She was a slave to my every beck and call and gave me special treats for my feathers like flax seeds and almonds. I had baths in the Royal Water Bowl every day and I made sure to give a shout if I needed anything!
That she did...
It's good to hear you think I'm as resplendent as I think I am. I'd be happy to entertain such nobles as Sky and Clouds and even if Clouds is a bit ornery, he'll straighten out once he meets me, I'm sure. Cheerio!


aluz said:


> Princess Mallorn is even more radiant with her beautiful new feathers!
> 
> She does have a good set of cheek patches. Personally, I like them on the bigger side too and what I have noticed with mine over the years is that the cheek patches can increase in size as in the area covered by them after the first moult, when young budgies have their first replacement of cheek patches.
> After that moult, there's no more increase.
> The size of cheek patches also depends on the parentage, even in a clutch the siblings can have cheek patches of varying sizes, depending on whether they took after their mother or father. If both parents have big cheek patches, then the chicks will also have them.


Thank you Ana 








:laughing: Interesting thing about the cheek patches, that's what I figured. 


FaeryBee said:


> *​*


Deb! You sly fox!  Mallorn will be ecstatic.

Mallorn!
What? I thought that was it.
Not quite, darling. Come here. 
This looks like the work of my most favourite Deborah, who humbly serves me to the best of her abilities! My, I look very royal--I knew it would be coming out soon! Glad I got the "first look"--I approve! :king:
Well, she said it! I approve as well  It's lovely, Deb, thank you


----------



## JensBudgies

The Princess is looking absolutely stunning! Gorgeous coloring!


----------



## StarlingWings

JensBudgies said:


> The Princess is looking absolutely stunning! Gorgeous coloring!


Thank you, Jen


----------



## RavensGryf

I love the cover pic on this month's Budgie Vogue !! There's a real model!


----------



## justmoira

FaeryBee said:


> *​*


OMG Deb Hahahahahahahaha AMAZING


----------



## Kazooie

How adorable??!!! :laugh: I love her colouring 

Does Mallorn have an open leg band or a closed one? Does it bother her?


----------



## StarlingWings

Kazooie said:


> How adorable??!!! :laugh: I love her colouring
> 
> Does Mallorn have an open leg band or a closed one? Does it bother her?


Thank you  She is a beautiful shade of turquoise for sure! 

She has an open leg band, and it doesn't bother her at all. Sometimes she messes with it while she's preening but most of the time she leaves it alone


----------



## BabyRaptor

Let me intrude my self I'm baby Raptor :budge: , your highness, I hope I may say you are a beauty and of course being beautiful is hard I get you, that peasant doesn't understand how hard is to be budtiful


----------



## StarlingWings

BabyRaptor said:


> Let me intrude my self I'm baby Raptor :budge: , your highness, I hope I may say you are a beauty and of course being beautiful is hard I get you, that peasant doesn't understand how hard is to be budtiful


Hello, subject! I have not met you yet. Thank you for the compliments, she certainly doesn't understand!


----------



## nuxi

Mallorn is beautiful!

Deb,that's brillant! I love the “vogue“ photoshop!


----------



## StarlingWings

nuxi said:


> Mallorn is beautiful!
> 
> Deb,that's brillant! I love the "vogue" photoshop!


Thank you Gaby 

I love the photoshop as well.

Deb: Is this sized properly for a signature?


----------



## LynandIndigo

Princess Mallorn is so very beautiful and cute plus adorable... I love the photo's of her they are wonderful...


----------



## DanielTheLion

Princess Mallorn, you are so pretty! (and humble too ) 
(Star, I would HATE to hear Princess Mallorn and Rock star Spencer getting into an argument  )


----------



## StarlingWings

LynandIndigo said:


> Princess Mallorn is so very beautiful and cute plus adorable... I love the photo's of her they are wonderful...


Thank you Lyn  I'll pass on the admiration!



DanielTheLion said:


> Princess Mallorn, you are so pretty! (and humble too )
> (Star, I would HATE to hear Princess Mallorn and Rock star Spencer getting into an argument  )


Thanks Akaela  I'll tell her you said so! I think she and Spencer would argue a lot with their attitudes 

_I call this perch_
_*No, I call this perch!*_
_Well, you had it last night._
_*But I'm the one true ruler!*_
_Well, I'm better._
_*Stop lying to yourself!*_
_Stop pretending to be better!_
_*I'm not pretending!*_

....Oh.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



Deb: Is this sized properly for a signature? 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I just now saw your question. :laugh:

Yes, I made sure to post it properly sized for a signature in case you wanted to use it.

Thanks for your comments about the Vogue Cover, Julie, Moira and Gaby. *


----------



## StarlingWings

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Sorry, I just now saw your question. :laugh:
> 
> Yes, I made sure to post it properly sized for a signature in case you wanted to use it.
> 
> Thanks for your comments about the Vogue Cover, Julie, Moira and Gaby. *


Thank you Deb


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



Thank you Deb 

Click to expand...

My pleasure - we MUST keep Her Royal Highness happy! *


----------

